# New Cover Art: Catechism of Hate by Gav Thorpe



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The latest cover art is out, and it snuck up on us totally! _Catechism of Hate_, the promised novella about Chaplain Ortan Cassius of the Ultramarines to be penned by Gav Thorpe, has been revealed at last.



















To be released January 6th. Only 1500 copies will be released, so keep a weather eye out for release day.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

This didn't warrant a thread. It ought to have been posted here, so that _Angel of Blood_ could update his thread with relevant pictures.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

That's a totally awesome cover, but why only 1500 copies? I mean, I bet a bunch of people will want to buy it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> That's a totally awesome cover, but why only 1500 copies? I mean, I bet a bunch of people will want to buy it.


But it is Ultramarines, so that number you imagined will be cut down considerably. :laugh:


----------

